# David Clarkson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2006)

David Clarkson, English Puritan (February 1621 - June 14, 1686), was a notable minister of the gospel whose writings have left a profound legacy. He tutored John Tillotson and others at Clare Hall. He was ejected for nonconformity in 1662. He contributed a couple of the Cripplegate Sermons: 1) _What Christians must do, that the influence of the ordinances may abide upon them_; and 2) _The Doctrine of Justification is dangerously corrupted in the Roman Church_. Among his other sermons are: _Soul Idolatry Excludes Men Out of Heaven_ and _Public Worship to be Preferred Before Private_. He served as a co-pastor with John Owen at the end of Owen's life and preached Owen's funeral sermon at which he said of Owen: "We have had a light in this candlestick, we have had a light in this candlestick, which did not only enlighten the room, but gave light to others fare and near: but it is put out. We did not sufficiently value it." When Clarkson died, his funeral sermon was preached by William Bates.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

_The Practical Works of David Clarkson, Vol. I_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2007)

_The Works of David Clarkson_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2007)

An Inducement Against Earthlimindedness


----------



## bookslover (Feb 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> When Clarkson died, his funeral sermon was preached by William Bates.



Speaking of Bates (1625-1699): besides his dates, and his book _The Harmony of the Divine Attributes in the Contrivance and Accomplishment of Man's Redemption_, which I've started reading, I can't find out anything about him - not even the date when this book was published. Google is no help.

Anyone have the lowdown on this guy?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 24, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Speaking of Bates (1625-1699): besides his dates, and his book _The Harmony of the Divine Attributes in the Contrivance and Accomplishment of Man's Redemption_, which I've started reading, I can't find out anything about him - not even the date when this book was published. Google is no help.
> 
> Anyone have the lowdown on this guy?



There is a thread on William Bates here and there is website with information about his life and works here. 

_The Harmony of the Divine Attributes in the Contrivance and Accomplishment of Man's Redemption_ was published in 1674.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 24, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There is a thread on William Bates here and there is website with information about his life and works here.
> 
> _The Harmony of the Divine Attributes in the Contrivance and Accomplishment of Man's Redemption_ was published in 1674.



Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Thanks, Andrew.


----------

